
Answering Questions - Karma Rewards - gibsonf1

======
gibsonf1
If YC users make a habit of voting up those who answer their questions
(assuming you don't already do this and a reasonable answer), it will
encourage people to give good answers. Just a thought to use Karma cash to
increase the value here - a karma for value trade.

